

Oracle's Exalytics: "Old Wine in New Wineskins" - RobGoretsky
http://www.forbes.com/sites/sap/2011/10/05/oracles-exalytics-old-wine-in-new-wineskins/

======
RobGoretsky
Note that this seems to be written by someone associated with SAP, so bias
expected. Still, seems like a fairly harsh writeup? Thoughts?

